# Need Feminized White Widow seeds



## tater_salad (Jan 10, 2008)

Now that Dr. Chronic is no longer shipping to the US, I need a recommendation of a seed supply house that ships to the US, is reasonable in price, uses a stealth package and has good seeds, and can ship me *feminized* *White Widow* and/or _*White Ice.*_ I'm finding it hard to find someone who has them in stock.

Any Help?
Thanks


----------



## sweetnug (Jan 10, 2008)

Well there are no great ways to get seeds in the states.  Are you close to canada??  Thats the ticket.   I have never got them over the net I am just a little sketchy bout that.  Although if you  find a place, Fem. WW will never be cheap


----------

